# U.S. Pollen Maps



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I visited pollen.com the other day and saved the map image from Feb 2nd:












Below is the Feb 6th pollen map.










It's encouraging to see difference...











http://www.pollen.com/allergy-weather-forecast.asp


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Air born pollen I bet. Or what?


----------



## idav5d (Nov 24, 2008)

Heavy pollen coming into the hives today. Mostly tan, and some yellow. I'm not sure from where,but the neighbors willow is suspect. They ripped through some soy flower a couple of weeks ago,but wouldn't touch it today.. encouraging to say the least!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

That's good to hear. Pollen reports in GA and maple in bloom in NC, so, maybe my bees in SC are having access to some pollen too.


----------



## Tony G. (Sep 1, 2010)

The girls were working the camilias today. Bringing in a fair amount of polin.

TG


----------



## Card's Honey Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the post BeeCurious. I am up your way and being that we've gotten so much snow its hard to believe that spring is going to come at all this year!! Ha Ha


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Maple's have started in NC? News to me. They start on average the 1st of February, but I havn't seen any yet. Maybe it's just my location that hasn't gotten it yet.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Specialkayme said:


> Maple's have started in NC?


I have some red maple buds that are swelling, but none are open yet. I suspect some would be in flower east of I-95 over to the coast.

I have a couple ornamental shrubs that have opened over the last week that the girls were really working. 

Fragrant Wintersweet (Chimonanthus praecox)
Winter Honeysuckle ( Lonicera fragrantissima)


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

sqkcrk said:


> Air born pollen I bet. Or what?


"air born" ?

I think it's born somewhere else... :lookout:


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Here.. east of 95... close to the SC border and the Atlantic.. the Red Maple is definitely on the move... I would think the henbit can not be far behind. So I am pretty sure Mark's bees are getting some feed today... at least if the sun will come out.


----------



## cedargrove (Jul 4, 2008)

Walliebee said:


> I have some red maple buds that are swelling, but none are open yet. I suspect some would be in flower east of I-95 over to the coast.
> 
> I have a couple ornamental shrubs that have opened over the last week that the girls were really working.
> 
> ...


I saw bees on both of these today in Hillsborough. I did see the distinct red pollen from henbit coming into the hives last week, but not very much of it. My maples certainly have not hit yet but they are not far off, although the weather is not looking too good for them this week.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

2-8-11​











http://www.pollen.com/allergy-weather-forecast.asp


----------



## Beaver Dam (May 27, 2008)

Is there some way to put that to loop, so as to see the progress?


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

When I have time I'll look for a .gif animator program... that will loop.

If people find this interesting I'll continue to save the daily maps and work on looping them together.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I find it interesting . . . if you have the spare time.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

BeeCurious said:


>



I had the time to do this...


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

BeeCurious said:


> "air born" ?
> 
> I think it's born somewhere else... :lookout:


Oops, I meant wind borne. You know, travels on the wind?

So what kind of pollen does this map show? The kind bees benefit from or not? Or does it matter, because if Human Allergy Causing Pollen is being produced, so aree other kinds?


----------



## Beaver Dam (May 27, 2008)

Yea, that looping thing is it. Nice job, thank you. I think it's a great tool. Thanks again.


----------



## beekeeper1756 (Mar 20, 2010)

Just moved down to the Texas gulf coast and my bees have been bringing in pollen for at least the last two weeks. Spent my lunch break out there a few times and saw many bees coming in with pollen baskets on their hind legs. Color was golden. Have no idea where there were getting it from.

Cold weather snaps in the last two weeks has all the girls inside buddled up tight but the pollen counts are medium to medium high according to the charts.

Thanks for the charts.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

sqkcrk said:


> So what kind of pollen does this map show? The kind bees benefit from or not? Or does it matter, because if Human Allergy Causing Pollen is being produced, so are other kinds?


Pollen.com is saying that the predominate pollen (in the air) in Tampa FL is: Juniper, Maple, and Oak.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Updated map 



BeeCurious said:


>


Today's Pollen Map: Click it to go to Pollen.com


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

On Pollen.com there is a link to "Weathertrends360" 

Some members may find it interesting.


----------



## Beaver Dam (May 27, 2008)

With this information I believe I can do my splits soon. Thanks.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Some of my bees got out today, and it looks like there will be a couple more good flying days later in the week. 



Today's Pollen Map: Click it to go to Pollen.com


----------



## wdcrkapry205 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks B.C., great job! You know anything that encouraging is of interest to beekeepers. All hives today bringing in pollen; dandelion I imagine. Low to mid 60's all this week!


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Today's Pollen Map: Click it to go to Pollen.com


----------



## yamahawg (May 19, 2010)

I'm in the mountains of N.C. and we are having highs in 50's to almost 70 this Friday, and temps staying up according to the 10 day forecast. Was out by my hives yesterday and saw them bringing in a pale yellowish pollen which surprised me, cause to my eyes nothing is blooming yet, but If there's any out there guess they will find it!


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

Same here in northern Alabama! They're packing in pale yellowish pollen like crazy today. My neighbor thinks it may be from our southern red cedars. Makes me wonder if I should go ahead with the pollen patties?


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

Yep! pollen.com says the predominant pollens at my zip code are juniper (cedar), and ash. I've got lots of cedars around, I'll have to learn to identify ash. Next question - how do you find out how useful or not these pollens are to bees?


----------



## yamahawg (May 19, 2010)

Well I'm thinkin along the lines of if theyr'e bringing it in, it's good for them. I won't be messing with pollen patties myself, as my hives went into winter with plenty of pollen and already bringing some in. More pollen on the way, this is only the beginning!


----------

